# If you could only carry one call in the woods.........



## Duckhawk (Jan 15, 2010)

What would you carry and why?


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 15, 2010)

All of them....but yes, if I could only have one it would be a mouth call...without question.  Versatility and limited movement are my reasons.


----------



## SCPO (Jan 15, 2010)

scott's cutter box call


----------



## trkyburns (Jan 15, 2010)

Mouth call.  It can be loud or soft, aggressive or passive, it is hands free, and sounds the most realistic when done right.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 15, 2010)

Mouth call. what others said.

But I'd prefer to have a slate over glass and a box call as well.


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 15, 2010)

No brainer for me....mouth call!


----------



## Jasper (Jan 15, 2010)

Which poll option would the squealing hen fall under?


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 15, 2010)

I said box call because I haven't quite got the mouth call down yet


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 15, 2010)

The slate call I bought from David Mills 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## Randy (Jan 15, 2010)

Mouth call


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 15, 2010)

Mouth call because that is what works best for me.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 15, 2010)

Jasper said:


> Which poll option would the squealing hen fall under?



I think that is in a poll on Hog Hunting


----------



## gobbler10ga (Jan 15, 2010)

longbox


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 15, 2010)

mouth call.....although my tom teasers glass would be a close second....


----------



## Dupree (Jan 15, 2010)

mouth call for all the reasons already listed.


----------



## Philbow (Jan 15, 2010)

A lynch Foolproof (Although in my case it is merely fool resistant) purchased in 1975. I use mouth calls, slate calls, other boxes and can make a sort of turkeyish noise on a wingbone call but the old Lynch is just lucky for me.


----------



## Victor DeVine (Jan 15, 2010)

Mouth call...least movement


----------



## WbyMan (Jan 15, 2010)

Mouth call. Box is second for me. Never know what the weather is gonna do.


----------



## cball917 (Jan 15, 2010)

i would take a locator call. the only reason for this is most of my calling is done with my mouth using no call. i have been gifted enough to use what god gave me to sound just like a mouth call but i only use my mouth with no call.


----------



## Gecko (Jan 16, 2010)

I could not go with only one, but if I had to it would be my Cane Creek Aluminum pot.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Jan 16, 2010)

I'd prob have to say mouth call also... 

just for the freedom to call when the bird is in close...


----------



## Turkey Comander (Jan 17, 2010)

Why wage war under-armed ?


----------



## sterlingworth (Jan 17, 2010)

Why am I only going to be able to carry one call. Are they gonna pass a law or something?


----------



## Turkey Comander (Jan 17, 2010)

I like 4 in the spring and 3 in the fall.


----------



## Duckhawk (Jan 17, 2010)

I am just seeing what your favorite call is, or the one your most confident in. Its just a friendly poll.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 17, 2010)

If I had to narrow it down to one.....an xt mouth call


----------



## moose_200828 (Jan 17, 2010)

it would be primos slate call just have my best luck with it


----------



## Turkey Comander (Jan 17, 2010)

Just a friendly answer....I have no favorite and it pays to be confident on every call you use.


----------



## A-Bolt88 (Jan 17, 2010)

Box call because i have had the best luck with it.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 17, 2010)

Duckhawk said:


> I am just seeing what your favorite call is, or the one your most confident in. Its just a friendly poll.





What is my favorite call and what would be the call I would carry if I could only take one is two different Q's......

Favorite would be a box call, but if I could only take one it would be a diaphragm......... I am just as confident with both.


----------



## bownutz (Jan 17, 2010)

box call pulls them in


----------



## greybeard (Jan 17, 2010)

Cody glass,with an Olin Humphries white oak striker!


----------



## ryanwhit (Jan 17, 2010)

Right now it would be my glass tom teaser pot.  I wish I could run my mouth calls better, but I am not as consistent with them as I'd like to be.  I'm just most comfortable with a pot call.


----------



## mjfortner (Jan 18, 2010)

Mad calls super crystal. Just cant beat the sweet sound of a good pot call.


----------



## DBrannon (Jan 18, 2010)

I went with pot call because I haven't quite got the mouth call down enough to just use it. I can use it ok enough for when he gets close, but if its the only call I had in the woods, I might be in trouble. So with that in mind, I'd have to take my New Moon crystal/slate.


----------



## silvestris (Jan 19, 2010)

Where's the wingbone?


----------



## sterlingworth (Jan 19, 2010)

silvestris said:


> Where's the wingbone?


Underneath the wing feathers.


----------



## TK1 (Jan 19, 2010)

XT mouth call


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 19, 2010)

If I could take one it would be my Cane Creek Mr. Death mouth call


----------



## galloping gobbler (Jan 19, 2010)

A boxcall ! I never worry about movement. Worrying about movement is a non-issue if you know how to hunt with one. Mainly because when he's looking for me and coming in, the only thing in my hands is my gun. 
Why would you play the call if he's coming and searching? 
I like hearing a tom gobble but I like eatin' 'em more.


----------



## MCNASTY (Jan 20, 2010)

No doubt a Vaughns glass.........public land---Ben Lee box bc few people use them very often....new sound, something different


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 20, 2010)

Hooks jr Duplicator..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 20, 2010)

sterlingworth said:


> Why am I only going to be able to carry one call. Are they gonna pass a law or something?



NO, he just wanted to tick you off. 
Lighten up dude it is just a fun poll


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2010)

voted mouth 

but I have an old slate pot call that would be hard not to slide into my pocket.


----------



## JBax26 (Jan 20, 2010)

Woodhaven Copperhead


----------



## pseshooter (Jan 20, 2010)

*One Call*

Mouth CAll no doubt. Tough choice if it's only one mouth call. Lightning Game Calls Hens Gone Wild and Woodhaven Copperhead but will go with the Lightning only because I have used it to kill more turkey's. Maybe because I use it more.


----------



## gaturkey99 (Jan 20, 2010)

box call for sure. i would take the first one my grandad made for me when i was 11. it is a yellow poplar box with a sassafras top. it is a turkey killer, no doubt about it.


----------



## florida boy (Jan 20, 2010)

HS Strut V-Max mouth call


----------



## ryano (Jan 20, 2010)

jeff phillips said:


> the slate call i bought from david mills 4 or 5 years ago.



x 2


----------



## win280 (Jan 20, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> if I could only have one it would be a mouth call...without question.  Versatility and limited movement are my reasons.



my vote also


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 27, 2017)

Gaswamp said:


> If I had to narrow it down to one.....an xt mouth call



I done changed back to what I cut my teeth on....good box call wud b my 1....thankfully this is a mute question


----------



## gregg (Jan 27, 2017)

I think a suction type yelper might make the "cutt" for a few folks on here. If it were a life or death situation, I had to take the one that would enable me to kill a bird and feed myself, probably a mouth call. But, I don't even use mouth calls these days, just tired of them and having fun using scratch boxes/boxes & trumpet/wingbone style calls.


----------



## UGATurkey (Jan 27, 2017)

My Woodhaven slate... I can use the others but it has rewarded me the most over the years!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2017)

Squealing hen


----------



## gregg (Jan 28, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Squealing hen



Yeah, but that is cheating!


----------



## ridgeGhost (Jan 28, 2017)

A wing from a gobbler i killed. I use it to scratch the leaves. Hard to mess that up and cant really over do it. Killed many birds thanks to it.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 28, 2017)

Mouth call


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 28, 2017)

My Granddad's 50 year old Lynch Fool Proof box call,I can't count the Gobblers that it's called in.BOOM dinner.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Jan 31, 2017)

Box call. I'm getting better with a mouth call but not then e yet.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 31, 2017)

*mostly*

because I've had one in my mouth for 50 years.

s&r


----------



## Timber1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Woodhaven Classic V3, Hooks Executioner.
Most times thats all I carry.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 5, 2017)

Halloran Crystal Mistress  (when the dust settles, it ain't really about what i like, it's about what they like).

(It'd be a lot harder question if you asked if I could have only one striker)


----------



## JMB (Feb 17, 2017)

None of the above


----------



## Big7 (Feb 17, 2017)

Pot..

I like glass but can make a slate work too.
Never tried aluminum though..

I have a sack full of just about anything except mouth calls.
Just never did get the hang of those. I got some buds that use them
and like them though..

Box would be almost a tie for me anyway.

Really boils down to what you can work the best and get the bird to come in.

I recon'


----------



## Honolua (Feb 18, 2017)

Tony Reynolds, "Carolina Assassin".


----------



## smoothie (Feb 19, 2017)

I have had more birds respond to my Pecker Wrecker glass by changing up strikers than anything else


----------



## eshoremd (Feb 19, 2017)

Woodhaven black wasp


----------



## shootemall (Feb 19, 2017)

My phone doesn't always get the best service, but if it will carry the call, I'd like to have my call be the one to dnr registering a kill, otherwise I'll make that call from home.


----------



## Thunder Head (Feb 20, 2017)

It would be a box call ive had for 12-13 years. Its what I have the most confidence in.

 An slate would be next with the mouth call running a distant 3rd. I can run a mouth call and have killed birds with them. When you get right down too it, they leave a bad taste in my mouth.


----------

